

In the Name of the People: El Salvador's Civil War Documentary (1985) - bra-ket
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHO-WiiZba0

======
vmorgulis
In Colombia, the FARC are still active. They control territories managed by a
"commandante".

[https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=z0FsbGdVCol4.kEZxgL...](https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=z0FsbGdVCol4.kEZxgLDEqr3k&hl=en)

The history of the FARC is very interesting. It begins as self-defense
organization of farmers inside a family.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FARC#La_Violencia_and_the_Nati...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/FARC#La_Violencia_and_the_National_Front)

